# Heavy Truck/Trailer Driver



## gurnam_rayt (Jun 7, 2013)

i am a truck driver i have the experience of five years to drive heavy truck and i have travelled to other countries like saudia arabia,doha qatar,muscat by road for two years and now i wish to work in canada as a heavy truck/trailer driver can any one guide me as how to contact a recruiter directly or how to approach the companies who keep international drivers plz help me


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This information on the province of Alberta can be helpful: Semi-skilled Worker criteria | Alberta Canada - Alberta, Canada


----------



## caroline89 (Sep 16, 2013)

Truck drivers operate heavy trucks to transport goods and materials over urban, interurban, provincial and international routes. This unit group also includes shunters who move trailers to and from loading docks within trucking yards or lots.

For the full and official description of this occupation according to the National Occupational Classification, visit the NOC site.


----------



## merlinhenry (Sep 23, 2013)

Employment for heavy and tractor-trailer truck drivers is projected to grow 21 percent from 2010 to 2020, faster than the average for all occupations. As the economy grows, the demand for goods will increase, and more truck drivers will be needed to keep supply chains moving.


----------

